# Kimani Butterfly Shawl



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi! Here are some pictures of my new Kimani Shawl design. It is a top down shawl with a center panel with motifs that look like butterflies. If you look really closely, you can see little abstract butterflies in the lace pattern on either side as well. 

I used about 600 yards of sport weight yarn on US 5 needles. The yarn is Knitting Notions Superwash Merino Sport in the Winter Sky color. I really love working with this light sport weight yarn. 

And here is where the name came from on this one: Kimani is the Shoshone word for butterfly. There is a tribal dance performed by Shoshone women called the Ladies Fancy Shawl Dance. This dramatic dance was inspired by an ancient butterfly legend and features colorful fringed shawls and movements that resemble butterflies in flight. The combination of shawls, butterflies and legend was so intriguing that when I learned about this, I was in turn inspired to design my own fancy butterfly lace shawl! 

The pattern itself should be coming out in a couple of weeks. Thanks for having a look!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Stunning!!!!!


----------



## ewinter42 (Nov 24, 2012)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

Beautiful and I love the story that goes with it!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hi! Here are some pictures of my new Kimani Shawl design. It is a top down shawl with a center panel with motifs that look like butterflies. If you look really closely, you can see little abstract butterflies in the lace pattern on either side as well.
> 
> I used about 600 yards of sport weight yarn on US 5 needles. The yarn is Knitting Notions Superwash Merino Sport in the Winter Sky color. I really love working with this light sport weight yarn.
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

beautiful - breathtaking - can't wait for the pattern


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Love the story behind this shawl! Exquisite!


----------



## alekie (Apr 8, 2013)

This will be on my to do list! Beautiful


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the way it drapes as it hangs around the shoulders! I would love to have the pattern! Are you going to post the pattern here? I don't want to miss it! If I bookmark this page will I see it when you post it?


----------



## alphabetmom (Mar 2, 2013)

Totally Beautiful.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful shawl


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Awesome, will be watching for the pattern


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

D, you just keep getting better and better.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

DROP DEAD gorgeous!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Gorgeous!! Looking forward to the pattern, have just the tight yarn, too!


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Another jaw-dropper! You amaze me!


----------



## Knitpicker2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful shawl to add to your lovely collection. I wish you would design a Christmas tree skirt with trees, snowflakes, etc. I tried, but not being a designer it didn't come out as I had hoped it would. It looks like the tree outgrew its skirt! Just a suggestion! Marylyn


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I've been holding my breath - and for good reason!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Gorgeous! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## baygirl22657 (May 8, 2012)

Just beautiful! Would love the pattern.


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

LOVE everything about it!! Can't wait to make this.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

This is my favorite yet.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Beautiful!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daboukari (Feb 21, 2013)

stevieland said:


> Hi! Here are some pictures of my new Kimani Shawl design. It is a top down shawl with a center panel with motifs that look like butterflies. If you look really closely, you can see little abstract butterflies in the lace pattern on either side as well.
> 
> I used about 600 yards of sport weight yarn on US 5 needles. The yarn is Knitting Notions Superwash Merino Sport in the Winter Sky color. I really love working with this light sport weight yarn.
> 
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous. Looking forward to the pattern.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh, this is beautiful and has finally definitely persuaded me to try a shawl. I eagerly anticipate the pattern.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

It may take me the rest of my life, but this one is going
on the needles. Another beautiful pattern...thank you for sharing your talent with the rest of us! Will be looking for the pattern...DAILY!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Very beautiful design, Dee. Especially love the center panel and the shawl's beautiful shape. The butterfly is a symbol of transformation, new life and purity. A very feminine design. You have really found your niche.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Kimani is beautiful! :thumbup: It'll be my next project.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Do you need another test knitter? 

Beautiful!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

It is beautiful and love your inspiration story.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Ah that lovely design in a heavenly blue...Who can resist that?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh Dee! That's one amazing and elegant shawl!!! I love the detail of the "wings". How about sharing the Kimani tale? So here we go and do another KAL!! How fun is that!!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I love it! Those butterflies against the blue sky...perfect! 

Yes...please tell us more about the butterfly legend.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

loving it! I am surprised at the drape with a sport weight yarn on size 5 needles; but I am game and perfect timing as I am getting back into my lace knitting! Debi


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Knitpicker2 said:


> Beautiful shawl to add to your lovely collection. I wish you would design a Christmas tree skirt with trees, snowflakes, etc. I tried, but not being a designer it didn't come out as I had hoped it would. It looks like the tree outgrew its skirt! Just a suggestion! Marylyn


I second this! What a family heirloom to pass down, a knitted lace tree skirt --hint, hint and even down on my knees begging on this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Debi


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pmullenix said:


> Beautiful and I love the story that goes with it!


Thanks! It is really fun finding interesting things to inspire a new design. I have a lot of fun doing "research" which of course means having an excuse to surf the net randomly and go wherever the wind blows, so to speak. I end up learning a lot of cool stuff!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

betty boivin said:


> Gorgeous!! Looking forward to the pattern, have just the tight yarn, too!


Thanks! What yarn do you have?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Jill2 said:


> Another jaw-dropper! You amaze me!


You are so sweet! Thanks. (blushing)


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mideval re-enactor said:


> Oh, this is beautiful and has finally definitely persuaded me to try a shawl. I eagerly anticipate the pattern.


I am so excited you want to try a shawl!! Woo Hoo!! Another potential convert! Thanks.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Very beautiful design, Dee. Especially love the center panel and the shawl's beautiful shape. The butterfly is a symbol of transformation, new life and purity. A very feminine design. You have really found your niche.


Pocahontas, I agree with you 100%. Very feminine! It's so exquisite, so elegant, that I could just see this shawl around the shoulders of Billie Holiday in the movie "Born Yesterday". :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Knitpicker2 said:


> Beautiful shawl to add to your lovely collection. I wish you would design a Christmas tree skirt with trees, snowflakes, etc. I tried, but not being a designer it didn't come out as I had hoped it would. It looks like the tree outgrew its skirt! Just a suggestion! Marylyn


Thanks so much. But you should keep trying on that design! I change things and redo them, and get frustrated just like anyone else would. Sometimes there are at least a hundred (or sometimes many more that that!) hours that go into the design process itself. I know I swatch more than I knit an actual project, that is for sure. It takes at least as much perseverance as it does ability, trust me! Keep at it, and you'll have your very own Christmas tree skirt. :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Connie W said:


> This is my favorite yet.


You are so kind. Thanks!


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

I can't wait till this is available. Have done the Ruxton, Tristano and Ashton. (Learned to read charts with the Ashton) and this one will be a beautiful addition to my collection


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome! Love that center panel so much.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

hotske said:


> It may take me the rest of my life, but this one is going
> on the needles. Another beautiful pattern...thank you for sharing your talent with the rest of us! Will be looking for the pattern...DAILY!


It is only 148 rows, so I promise it won't take the rest of your life! I'm glad you are going to give it a try... it is a fun knit, not really hard at all. It's only knits, purls, and single decreases, looks harder than it is really. :wink:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Do you need another test knitter?
> 
> Beautiful!


Thanks for the generous offer... but this one has already been through the testing process and is ready to go off to the tech editor as soon as I finish proofing my final draft of the pattern over the next few days.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

I can't decide between this new pattern and the last and the first and the middles....you make my decision harder and harder!

Seriously, this Kimani design is fabulous. I hope I can live up to it when I get ready to do it. Right now, I've got five WIPs in progress.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Oh Dee! That's one amazing and elegant shawl!!! I love the detail of the "wings". How about sharing the Kimani tale? So here we go and do another KAL!! How fun is that!!


Pat, thanks so much! Pocahontas mentioned earlier that the butterfly is a symbol of new life and transformation, and that is really what the legend is about. So here it is, taken from the write-up I did for my pattern first page:

_There was once a beautiful butterfly that lost her mate in battle. Grief stricken, she removed her wings and wandered around the world in despair for a long time. On the final day of her journey, while she was crossing a stream, she looked down at the stones beneath her feet. The beauty of these stones as they were magnified by the water filled her heart with joy and healed her sorrow. She donned her wings once more, but before flying off towards home, she danced with happiness to give thanks for the opportunity to begin her life anew._

I think that the reason this struck a chord with me is how grateful I have been to be given the opportunity to have my own "new beginning" once I decided to do a major career change and try to make my living as a knitting designer--thanks in no small part to the support and encouragement of many of you on this site. I do my own version of a happy butterfly dance on a daily basis, but I do it all alone in my office with the door shut so that no one has to suffer that vision!!! Hugs to all of you that helped make it happen. (I need a big hug smilie right about now.)


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

That center panel is awesome. So that cool border is your interpretation of fringe? I like!


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

stevieland said:


> Hi! Here are some pictures of my new Kimani Shawl design. It is a top down shawl with a center panel with motifs that look like butterflies. If you look really closely, you can see little abstract butterflies in the lace pattern on either side as well.
> 
> I used about 600 yards of sport weight yarn on US 5 needles. The yarn is Knitting Notions Superwash Merino Sport in the Winter Sky color. I really love working with this light sport weight yarn.
> 
> ...


You are sooooooooo good at those, they always look lovely


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

roed2er said:


> loving it! I am surprised at the drape with a sport weight yarn on size 5 needles; but I am game and perfect timing as I am getting back into my lace knitting! Debi


Thanks Debi! I was surprised too! I was torn between using small enough needles to ensure a good balance between the stockinette and reverse stockinette on the panel and having a nice drape. I was fortunate that both occurred...That yarn is really nice, but I think that really any heavier weight would do that.... there is alternative version offered on the pattern that has the "wings" on either side of the panel in stockinette that I did in DK--it has amazing drape too.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

AlderRose said:


> That center panel is awesome. So that cool border is your interpretation of fringe? I like!


Yes it is! The closest thing I'm going to get to it anyways... The thought of doing actual fringe, although I know it is really trendy now, reminds me too much of how we put fringe on everything in the 70s. Just don't want to go back there!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Love it! :thumbup: (Why am I not surprised? :lol: )


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Yes it is! The closest thing I'm going to get to it anyways... The thought of doing actual fringe, although I know it is really trendy now, reminds me too much of how we put fringe on everything in the 70s. Just don't want to go back there!


What I like about this shawl's "fringe" is that it won't get all tangled and nasty looking!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Another glorious design, Dee!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

AlderRose said:


> What I like about this shawl's "fringe" is that it won't get all tangled and nasty looking!


you are so right! the border on this new design is fantastic.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Just sent you one big huge hug smile your way!!! I am so amazed by the patterns you have designed, this is unbelievable, I just love those wings, so elegant! Thanks for the legend, how sweet is that.


stevieland said:


> Pat, thanks so much! Pocahontas mentioned earlier that the butterfly is a symbol of new life and transformation, and that is really what the legend is about. So here it is, taken from the write-up I did for my pattern first page:
> 
> _There was once a beautiful butterfly that lost her mate in battle. Grief stricken, she removed her wings and wandered around the world in despair for a long time. On the final day of her journey, while she was crossing a stream, she looked down at the stones beneath her feet. The beauty of these stones as they were magnified by the water filled her heart with joy and healed her sorrow. She donned her wings once more, but before flying off towards home, she danced with happiness to give thanks for the opportunity to begin her life anew._
> 
> I think that the reason this struck a chord with me is how grateful I have been to be given the opportunity to have my own "new beginning" once I decided to do a major career change and try to make my living as a knitting designer--thanks in no small part to the support and encouragement of many of you on this site. I do my own version of a happy butterfly dance on a daily basis, but I do it all alone in my office with the door shut so that no one has to suffer that vision!!! Hugs to all of you that helped make it happen. (I need a big hug smilie right about now.)


 :-D :-D


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Dee,

How did you know I love butterflies.? This is absolutely gorgeous! I love the story behind it too. I have always been fascinated by the beauty of butterflies. We have a butterfly bush in our backyard that attracts the butterflies all spring and summer. You keep outdoing yourself with these stunning patterns. I love it!!!! I will keep my eyes glued to KP and Ravelry to see when this beautiful pattern is available for sale. Your patterns are always easy to read and understand. Thanks for sharing! ;0)


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Thankyou you stevieland, Another absolutely gorgeous design.
I could never design anything so beautiful.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm another one who loves butterflies and loved to read this legend. Now the thing that will make this shawl perfect is if it were to attract some butterflies in the spring or summer.

Sue


Sandiego said:


> Dee,
> 
> How did you know I love butterflies.? This is absolutely gorgeous! I love the story behind it too. I have always been fascinated by the beauty of butterflies. We have a butterfly bush in our backyard that attracts the butterflies all spring and summer. You keep outdoing yourself with these stunning patterns. I love it!!!! I will keep my eyes glued to KP and Ravelry to see when this beautiful pattern is available for sale. Your patterns are always easy to read and understand. Thanks for sharing! ;0)


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wouldn't that be something!!!


britgirl said:


> I'm another one who loves butterflies and loved to read this legend. Now the thing that will make this shawl perfect is if it were to attract some butterflies in the spring or summer.
> 
> Sue


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

AlderRose said:


> What I like about this shawl's "fringe" is that it won't get all tangled and nasty looking!


Amen to that!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I'm another one who loves butterflies and loved to read this legend. Now the thing that will make this shawl perfect is if it were to attract some butterflies in the spring or summer.
> 
> Sue


I've had bees and hummingbirds check out bright colored clothing. If we knit this little butterfly in bright colors, maybe she would attract some of her live cousins.???


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Well maybe we can all participate in the Ladies Fancy Shawl Dance. That would be a sight to see, if we did attract bees and hummingbirds.

Sue


AlderRose said:


> I've had bees and hummingbirds check out bright colored clothing. If we knit this little butterfly in bright colors, maybe she would attract some of her live cousins.???


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Well maybe we can all participate in the Ladies Fancy Shawl Dance. That would be a sight to see, if we did attract bees and hummingbirds.
> 
> Sue


Sue, that would be a sight to see all right. I'd be laughing my fool head off! I'll just sit and watch....... (Of course, we'd all be wearing our Kimanis.)


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Sue, that would be a sight to see all right. I'd be laughing my fool head off! I'll just sit and watch....... (Of course, we'd all be wearing our Kimanis.)


I am wondering how many butterflies we would attract??? Or would we be scaring them away with our dancing and giggling?


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

AlderRose said:


> I am wondering how many butterflies we would attract??? Or would we be scaring them away with our dancing and giggling?


They'd probably hold back looking at us askance, wondering what those nutcases are doing... :lol: :lol: :lol: (dare I say, "older nutcases?")


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

AlderRose said:


> I am wondering how many butterflies we would attract??? Or would we be scaring them away with our dancing and giggling?


aahh but wouldn't we be a happy bunch?!!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

How much dancing could we do before needing to sit and knit?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I guess it depends whether it is an energetic or slower, more graceful dance.

Sue


AlderRose said:


> How much dancing could we do before needing to sit and knit?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I guess it depends whether it is an energetic or slower, more graceful dance.
> 
> Sue


why not both?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> They'd probably hold back looking at us askance, wondering what those nutcases are doing... :lol: :lol: :lol: (dare I say, "older nutcases?")


You all are too funny...you are cracking me up with these images. But wouldn't it be something though!!!!!



AlderRose said:


> How much dancing could we do before needing to sit and knit?


Probably not too long (I can only speak for myself), but that's okay... it's always good to have an excuse to knit!


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

Boy, what eye candy


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> why not both?


heck ya!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> why not both?


I have a feeling based on your screen name that you could run/dance circles around all of us!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Well, we'd HAVE to take breaks quite often so we could knit. That's what we do!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Instead of being "wall flowers," we'd be "wall butterflies."


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hi! Here are some pictures of my new Kimani Shawl design. It is a top down shawl with a center panel with motifs that look like butterflies. If you look really closely, you can see little abstract butterflies in the lace pattern on either side as well.
> 
> I used about 600 yards of sport weight yarn on US 5 needles. The yarn is Knitting Notions Superwash Merino Sport in the Winter Sky color. I really love working with this light sport weight yarn.
> 
> ...


You just make the prettest shawls . I like it, and as it turns out I just finished my second Catoctin so I need to make a different shawl. Lovely. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful ! &#9829;


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hi! Here are some pictures of my new Kimani Shawl design. It is a top down shawl with a center panel with motifs that look like butterflies. If you look really closely, you can see little abstract butterflies in the lace pattern on either side as well.
> 
> I used about 600 yards of sport weight yarn on US 5 needles. The yarn is Knitting Notions Superwash Merino Sport in the Winter Sky color. I really love working with this light sport weight yarn.
> 
> ...


Thank you. This is wonderful, i'll be sure to get the patten and make this shawl.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful shawl stevieland,magnificent pattern and colour. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

WOW! 
You have done it again. What a superb shawl.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

WOW! 
You have done it again. What a superb shawl.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Awesome shawl, another stunning pattern, and I agree with Dsynr 'Drop Dead Gorgeous'.


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

I love the way it drapes around the shoulders. Keep up the excellent work. I'm trying to wean myself off the Ashton to try another of your shawls but unfortunately I love the Ashton so much it is rather difficult to leave it!!!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Knitting a shawl is on my "Bucket List".


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

When we lived out west, we saw the Ladies Fancy Shawl dance. It is, indeed, beautiful. Can't wait for your pattern.


----------



## umosman (Dec 6, 2013)

This is so beautiful!!! the story makes me want to knit it . Can a novice lace knitter make this?


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunning!!! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

Beautiful. I love butterflies and I will be waiting for the pattern.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Gorgeous, Dee. I'm about three "new" shawls behind in ordering patterns (and have two on the needles to finish), but as usual, I love all of your wonderful designs. In a little while, I am going to order all of the ones I need to catch up on, and then find time to knit them. You are so talented.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh, Dee, it's beautiful! All your shawls are gorgeous! I am way behind - too many wonderful things to knit! And you and Gypsycream's (and others) keep on designing MORE gorgeous things to knit! I will never catch up, but thank you, thank you!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful, as are all of your shawls.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

amazing as usual!


----------



## Marybraden (Dec 14, 2012)

Gorgeous! I love the range of closed-to-open textures and the drape at the edge.


----------



## Roshni (Jun 6, 2013)

Very very pretty, thank u for posting, cannot wait long for the pattern, thanks in advance, have a good day and god bless. Roshni from India


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh, if I could only dream of being able to knit your beautiful shawl! I will be anxiously awaiting reading through your pattern when you post it to see if I just might be able to knit it!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well we certainly would not be doing a Lambada!!!! Or the dance of the 7 Kimanis!!!!


CathyAnn said:


> They'd probably hold back looking at us askance, wondering what those nutcases are doing... :lol: :lol: :lol: (dare I say, "older nutcases?")


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

Lovely!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Absolutely!!! Yes, you can, yes you can ....


umosman said:


> This is so beautiful!!! the story makes me want to knit it . Can a novice lace knitter make this?


----------



## sassy22 (Sep 29, 2012)

It's absolutely beautiful!! I'll be watching for the pattern.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Gorgeous. This one goes on my bucket list for this year.


----------



## Sharilew (Jan 12, 2012)

Ethereal.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Gorgeous. Will add to my purchase list. Thank you Dee.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

This shawl will be on my needles as soon I can get the pattern !

Sure hope it is written and charts.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Very pretty. I love the color.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh I love the style and color. You did a great job


----------



## Melina2 (Dec 4, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. Can't wait for the pattern.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

You just keep hitting them out of the park!! Just when I think your work just can't get any better, you prove me wrong!!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

very pretty. Can't wait to buy.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Beautiful pattern and color!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Beautiful!~


----------



## violinistPat (May 24, 2012)

Unbelievably beautiful, with new clever touches. Dee, you inspire us every time, can't wait to knit it!


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

Dsynr said:


> DROP DEAD gorgeous!


I agree.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

hotske said:


> It may take me the rest of my life, but this one is going
> on the needles. Another beautiful pattern...thank you for sharing your talent with the rest of us! Will be looking for the pattern...DAILY!


I agree completely. It will probably be a permanent WIP!


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh MY!!!!!!How gorgeous. This just maybe the prettiest one you have designed so far. I will definitely get this pattern. You are absolutely amazing and soOOOOO talented. Thank you for such beautiful designs.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It's beautiful


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

The shawls is lovely and the story just adds to its beauty.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow that is a gorgeous design Dee! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DoreenC99 (Jan 25, 2014)

This is absolutely gorgeous!!! I love the pattern, the colour and the story that goes with it. Great job!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

How beautiful. I love the rounded bottom instead of being pointed. Just think it is a much more elegant look. You do such wonderful patterns.

Thank you for your designs.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

this is beautiful!!! I love your designs  you are a true knitting guru


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

How beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

The shawl is absolutely beautiful! Don't usually use shawls, but I just may make an exception for this one.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Another fantastic pattern! Oh another on this list to make. Looking forward to the pattern coming out!


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Can't wait for my skills to catch up to my desires as far as lace work goes; another winner Stevieland!


----------



## Monika (Oct 5, 2011)

oh my just GORGEOUS can't wait for the pattern


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

It is lovely I too would love the pattern


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Fantastic,stunning pattern and colour,looking forward to being able to purchase the pattern.You are a very talented designer..Fabulous work as always.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Your patterns are amazing. The idea that you selflessly share them with us is amazing. Bless you.


----------



## csknits (Jun 16, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

And the beauty never ends.


----------



## smetzg01 (Nov 23, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Waiting for the pattern to be posted.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jenven said:


> I love the way it drapes around the shoulders. Keep up the excellent work. I'm trying to wean myself off the Ashton to try another of your shawls but unfortunately I love the Ashton so much it is rather difficult to leave it!!!


Thanks! I know you knitted a lot of Ashtons by now (and they are all lovely), and I am really touched that you spent so much valuable knitting time doint that! But hey, it might be time to take a walk on the wild side an try another pattern. I think you'd have fun with this one. :wink:


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hi! Here are some pictures of my new Kimani Shawl design. It is a top down shawl with a center panel with motifs that look like butterflies. If you look really closely, you can see little abstract butterflies in the lace pattern on either side as well.
> 
> I used about 600 yards of sport weight yarn on US 5 needles. The yarn is Knitting Notions Superwash Merino Sport in the Winter Sky color. I really love working with this light sport weight yarn.
> 
> ...


YEAHHHHHH !!!!!! Dee has done it AGAIN.............
This sounds like it will be Available around Valentines Day!!
FANTASTIC............
Now I know what to get myself for a VALENTINES Gift......This Shawl sure is BEAUTIFUL..... and YES - I can SEE the butterflies........
:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

paljoey46 said:


> When we lived out west, we saw the Ladies Fancy Shawl dance. It is, indeed, beautiful. Can't wait for your pattern.


That is so cool you got to see that in person. I've only seen the YouTube videos. What state were you in?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umosman said:


> This is so beautiful!!! the story makes me want to knit it . Can a novice lace knitter make this?


Thanks! I do think that you could knit it if you are a bit adventuresome. There are no "fancy" stitches... only knits, purls, yarn overs and single decreases. The middle panel has the patterning on both sides, but the charts are really big and easy to read. And there is a lot of explanation about everything you need to know. I don't assume that people know everything... so if there is a bind off, I'm going to tell you exactly which one to use and and include video links, for example. And I always tie a KAL into my pattern releases, so you can get all the additional help you need if you decide to actively join or even just lurk the background. You can do it!


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

AWESOME!! Great job you did! I'm envious.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

marylin said:


> This shawl will be on my needles as soon I can get the pattern !
> 
> Sure hope it is written and charts.


Thanks so much! Well.... this one is charted only. Because of the nature of the design, there are quite a few pages of [big, easy-to-read, not scary I promise] charts... and I am releasing the pattern in two versions, one as you see on my pictures, and another one that has stockinette "wings" on either side of the butterfly panel rather the lace. So I made the decision that for this particular design, the charts and accompanying full explanation of how to use them would be the way to go.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I want to thank everyone that took the time to make a comment and let you know how much I appreciate your kind words of encouragement. It really means a lot to me. Big group hug to EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Jeannie2009 said:


> Your patterns are amazing. The idea that you selflessly share them with us is amazing. Bless you.


Thank you. But in the spirit of full disclosure, although my Ashton Shawlette chart reading tutorial pattern is and always will be free, there will be a charge for Kimani as there is for the rest of my patterns. I design and sell the patterns for a living, so rest assured that you would be getting a very professional product that has been test knitted and tech edited by someone I hire for that purpose.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> YEAHHHHHH !!!!!! Dee has done it AGAIN.............
> This sounds like it will be Available around Valentines Day!!
> FANTASTIC............
> Now I know what to get myself for a VALENTINES Gift......This Shawl sure is BEAUTIFUL..... and YES - I can SEE the butterflies........
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Carol, you ALWAYS make me smile! That so much you little sweetie! I'm shooting for the beginning of Valentine's day week... that week, I'll hoping to release the pattern on Monday or Tuesday, my mom's birthday is Wed., my husband's birthday is Thursday, and Valentine's Day is Fri. What a week I'm going to have!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful shawl, looking forward to the pattern.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

This pattern is gorgeous!


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

I CANNOT WAIT to get my hands on this pattern and get it on the needles! I know just the perfect person who will get this one...
Another Stunner, Dee!!!


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

You are so talented. I would love to knit this up, would you be able to send me the link once you have it posted? 
Or by any chance do you need any test knitters. I'm pretty fast and love knitting lace.

Fingers crossed
Michelle10n


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Yes it is! The closest thing I'm going to get to it anyways... The thought of doing actual fringe, although I know it is really trendy now, reminds me too much of how we put fringe on everything in the 70s. Just don't want to go back there!


I fully AGREE with you on this, about the regular type of fringe........ I personally DO NOT LIKE Loose fringe........
This shawl shows the best design elements.............
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

You are so kind, helpful, thoughtful and every other word I could use to praise you and thank you. Cannot wait to see your pattern . I would consider myself a " "true knitter" if I could knit your beautiful shawl! Thank you!


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

Exquisite! Like the color too.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

gorgeous! another must have for me!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

umosman said:


> This is so beautiful!!! the story makes me want to knit it . Can a novice lace knitter make this?


YES _____ I suspect This will be like DEE's other Lace Shawls & are FANTASTIC TO KNIT.........

I had made only 2 scarves when I first tackled One of DEE"S LACE SHAWLS.......... THEY ARE SO WELL WRITTEN that I believe ANYONE could knit them........


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

This is just stunning, and the story behind it is beautiful as well. I am eagerly awaiting the release of this pattern. Please let us know when it is available. jp


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Beautiful. Love the yarn


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

My to do list is growing faster than I can knit ... and I just love it that way. 
Kimani is inviting. Looking forward for the pattern.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

I have seen it performed many times. Your shawl is beautiful!!! I look forward to having the pattern. This one is definitely on my "to do" list.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

So beautiful. I'm going to give it a try when the pattern comes out!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

Your design is fabulous.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Carol, you ALWAYS make me smile! That so much you little sweetie! I'm shooting for the beginning of Valentine's day week... that week, I'll hoping to release the pattern on Monday or Tuesday, my mom's birthday is Wed., my husband's birthday is Thursday, and Valentine's Day is Fri. What a week I'm going to have!


Dee, This is so-o-o funny & GREAT......
My Mom will be 98 on Feb. 12th.............. Same day as YOUR MOM's.....
You ARE going to have a BUSY week - BUT also a FABULOUS one........ YOU deserve it................
HUGS to You & YOURS.......... ((( DEE )))


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I guess it depends whether it is an energetic or slower, more graceful dance.
> 
> Sue


I definitely takes some stamina - here is a link to a video:


----------



## Waterfront (May 26, 2012)

GORGEOUS !! 
Can't wait to see the pattern. I have knit your shawls and I love your patterns they are so well written. Thank you.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Led me to a link of teen fancy shawl dancing. They certainly do look like beautiful butterflies. I should go to powwows more often.


----------



## Bellarose (Feb 28, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Love everything about this shawl , the center pattern, the rounded bottom, the drape, just gorgeous and yes I can see it on me !


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I cannot wait to knit this!!! So looking forward to the pattern!


----------



## vali (Jan 30, 2014)

wonderful


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Another Gorgeous shawl! Thank you I am addicted to all things designed by Dee
Working on nadira Ruxton is blocking and wip border for Holbrook shawl
Awesome


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I have a feeling based on your screen name that you could run/dance circles around all of us!


Oh yes, I would give it a good try! Love to dance but regretfully hubby does not! Oh well, there is nothing wrong with dancing with yourself!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful'


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

Beautiful! I can't wait. I am such a fan of your designs. &#128522;


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Another beauty. Live the color, too


----------



## Missy2 (Apr 18, 2011)

Very unique design. I want it!!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

So pretty; I love the way it draper around the shoulders


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Dee, This is so-o-o funny & GREAT......
> My Mom will be 98 on Feb. 12th.............. Same day as YOUR MOM's.....
> You ARE going to have a BUSY week - BUT also a FABULOUS one........ YOU deserve it................
> HUGS to You & YOURS.......... ((( DEE )))


Your mom, my mom and Abraham Lincoln! How cool is that???


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh, what a beautiful shawl!! I'll be looking for the pattern.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Love it and I have the perfect yarn for it,Knit Picks Shimmer Lace weight in the color Lamb. I have 1320 yds of it


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

lawrencji said:


> I definitely takes some stamina - here is a link to a video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamapr80 said:


> I CANNOT WAIT to get my hands on this pattern and get it on the needles! I know just the perfect person who will get this one...
> Another Stunner, Dee!!!


Thanks! Who's going to get this one?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> Love it and I have the perfect yarn for it,Knit Picks Shimmer Lace weight in the color Lamb. I have 1320 yds of it


Thanks so much. Just so you know, for this design I recommend fingering weight or heavier. I really think that the middle panel needs a heavier yarn in order for the stockinette to pop out texture-wise from the reverse stockinette to show off the stitch pattern. You may want to save that for something else.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I may do that but I love it since I live in Fl I may not need the heavier weight .


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

You continue to amaze me with your stunningly beautiful shawl designs! This is awesome!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Pat, thanks so much! Pocahontas mentioned earlier that the butterfly is a symbol of new life and transformation, and that is really what the legend is about. So here it is, taken from the write-up I did for my pattern first page:
> 
> _There was once a beautiful butterfly that lost her mate in battle. Grief stricken, she removed her wings and wandered around the world in despair for a long time. On the final day of her journey, while she was crossing a stream, she looked down at the stones beneath her feet. The beauty of these stones as they were magnified by the water filled her heart with joy and healed her sorrow. She donned her wings once more, but before flying off towards home, she danced with happiness to give thanks for the opportunity to begin her life anew._
> 
> I think that the reason this struck a chord with me is how grateful I have been to be given the opportunity to have my own "new beginning" once I decided to do a major career change and try to make my living as a knitting designer--thanks in no small part to the support and encouragement of many of you on this site. I do my own version of a happy butterfly dance on a daily basis, but I do it all alone in my office with the door shut so that no one has to suffer that vision!!! Hugs to all of you that helped make it happen. (I need a big hug smilie right about now.)


Dee, you are awesome. Summonings up the courage to take that reinventing step is daunting. You, My Lady, are setting an example for all of us. Congratulations, you prove your success over and over again. By the way, Kimani's center panel is stunning!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

beautiful.


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful! I will definitely want to make one of these!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Your mom, my mom and Abraham Lincoln! How cool is that???


Yes - It is COOL............ I Knew we had a connection.....

Oh, by the way - Did I read a message on a previous page correctly - - That this Shawl "Kimani" is ONLY in charts & NOT written out.......?

I guess that You are going to force me into learning how to read charts......... I REALLY LOVE THIS DESIGN...... The whole shawl is Beautiful & that CENTER PANEL looks FANTASTIC......... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Yes - It is COOL............ I Knew we had a connection.....
> 
> Oh, by the way - Did I read a message on a previous page correctly - - That this Shawl "Kimani" is ONLY in charts & NOT written out.......?
> 
> I guess that You are going to force me into learning how to read charts......... I REALLY LOVE THIS DESIGN...... The whole shawl is Beautiful & that CENTER PANEL looks FANTASTIC......... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Carol, charts are easy. I won't use written directions for lace. Once you get the hang of it, and it won't take long, you'll wonder why you put it off!

When I decided to knit the Ashton when Dee published it, I was intimidated by the very thought of charts, but found it didn't take long at all to get used to them. Dee's patterns explain them very clearly. No worries! ;-)


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Exquisite!!!! love it!!!


----------



## Ladyabelle (Jan 12, 2012)

What an exquisite new design Dee! Totally beautiful! It will be one to add to my list for sure. Thank you for your wonderful knitting delights.


----------



## cajunq (Jan 3, 2014)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful--can't wait for the pattern


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

Once again a really beautiful pattern. Can't wait for the it!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Knockout gorgeous.


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh Dee!! You have another winner! I love this design and history.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Your mom, my mom and Abraham Lincoln! How cool is that???


and my Mother too!


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Beautiful!!! Love the blue you chose for this.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Once you get started...somehow I think you and I won't be able to stop...can't wait!


tvarnas said:


> I agree completely. It will probably be a permanent WIP!


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Gorgeous again.


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hi! Here are some pictures of my new Kimani Shawl design. It is a top down shawl with a center panel with motifs that look like butterflies. If you look really closely, you can see little abstract butterflies in the lace pattern on either side as well.
> 
> I used about 600 yards of sport weight yarn on US 5 needles. The yarn is Knitting Notions Superwash Merino Sport in the Winter Sky color. I really love working with this light sport weight yarn.
> 
> ...


Took my breath away. It truly is a work of art. The color is beautiful . Great work. Kudos to you.


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hi! Here are some pictures of my new Kimani Shawl design. It is a top down shawl with a center panel with motifs that look like butterflies. If you look really closely, you can see little abstract butterflies in the lace pattern on either side as well.
> 
> I used about 600 yards of sport weight yarn on US 5 needles. The yarn is Knitting Notions Superwash Merino Sport in the Winter Sky color. I really love working with this light sport weight yarn.
> 
> ...


Took my breath away. It truly is a work of art. The color is beautiful . Great work. Kudos to you.


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

this shawl is absoulutely gorgeous can't wait for the pattern. Thank you for showing all of us the shawl and the story as well


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

How I will spend my Super Bowl Sunday:

A local LYS has a Super Bowl Sunday sale, and I have a gift certificate and a friend to go with. So perhaps I will purchase some yummy yarn to make this, and put it in my queue, and purchase the pattern when available. What good use for a gift certificate.


----------



## Loisbee (Aug 11, 2013)

Simply beautiful, as are all your designs. Thanks so much for what you do! I, also, will want the pattern.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Thank you. But in the spirit of full disclosure, although my Ashton Shawlette chart reading tutorial pattern is and always will be free, there will be a charge for Kimani as there is for the rest of my patterns. I design and sell the patterns for a living, so rest assured that you would be getting a very professional product that has been test knitted and tech edited by someone I hire for that purpose.


I believe I know one of your tech editors, Eleanor Dixon. She frequents our LYS, The Knitty Gritty in Vero Beach, FL.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> How I will spend my Super Bowl Sunday:
> 
> A local LYS has a Super Bowl Sunday sale, and I have a gift certificate and a friend to go with. So perhaps I will purchase some yummy yarn to make this, and put it in my queue, and purchase the pattern when available. What good use for a gift certificate.


My LYS is closed on Sunday! I asked them why and the lady at the checkout said there would not be very many customers anyway so why not close! Because there are folks like me who don't care for football, that is why!


----------



## Missy2 (Apr 18, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> My LYS is closed on Sunday! I asked them why and the lady at the checkout said there would not be very many customers anyway so why not close! Because there are folks like me who don't care for football, that is why!


What a bummer! Most football widows will go shopping!!


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

That is totally gorgeous!!! How hard is it to do? Where will you publish the pattern? Will you let us know how to get it? I so want to make one of these!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Bloomers said:


> That is totally gorgeous!!! How hard is it to do? Where will you publish the pattern? Will you let us know how to get it? I so want to make one of these!!


One place you can always get Dee's patterns is on Ravelry. When you go there, select "Patterns" and type in "Dee O'Keefe." That will take you right to them.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

patocenizo said:


> Once you get started...somehow I think you and I won't be able to stop...can't wait!


I can only hope!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Oops


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I saw this yarn online at Sedona Knitwits and fell in love with hand dyed Sunflower coloring -- of course I had to buy it! It says it is lace weight, but after getting it, it feels and handles more like a heavy fingering weight or light sport weight. Hoping it will work!

"Content: 100% raw silk
Yardage: 675 (617 meters)
Needle size and gauge: Lace is normally knitted with larger needles to create lacy patterns. Needle sizes vary.

Quail is a 2 ply, heavy lace weight raw silk. Drapes beautifully in lace projects."

Can hardly wait! Debi


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> and my Mother too!


No kidding!! Wow!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Bloomers said:


> That is totally gorgeous!!! How hard is it to do? Where will you publish the pattern? Will you let us know how to get it? I so want to make one of these!!


Thanks! How hard is probably a bit relative, but I can tell you that it uses really simple stitches and if you don't mind having to pay a bit of attention to the charts while working that middle panel, you should be fine. It is chart-only (big, user friendly charts) with detailed instructions on every aspect of the pattern, from explaining how to work yarn overs between various knit-purl combinations to having video links for how to work the bind off. And the KAL that will tie into the pattern release can answer questions for you too.

I should be publishing on or around Feb. 10. I will make a post here in this topic, the pattern will be posted in the Designer Pattern section here, and I will starting the KAL on the same day. So if you have your email notifications set to include the Designer section as well as the KAL section, you'll no doubt see it listed there on Tuesday.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

roed2er said:


> I saw this yarn online at Sedona Knitwits and fell in love with hand dyed Sunflower coloring -- of course I had to buy it! It says it is lace weight, but after getting it, it feels and handles more like a heavy fingering weight or light sport weight. Hoping it will work!
> 
> "Content: 100% raw silk
> Yardage: 675 (617 meters)
> ...


That sounds lovely, but I really recommend at least a medium fingering weight to capture the details of the butterfly panel. Kimani was designed as a more petite shawl than most of my others... my sport weight sample shown is about 60"x 22" and my DK weight is about 64" x 24". It was tested in fingering at about 56" x 20". These are relaxes measurements. So if you used lace, it would be quite small. Due to the nature of the design, one can't increase the size by working additional repeats, just by increasing the weight of the yarn.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info, Cathy Ann, I also found she has an Etsy site as well!


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Thank you so much, Dee, I will watch for it!


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

It's beautiful Dee. Another one for my to do list. LOL


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful! As always :thumbup:


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Thanks Debi! I was surprised too! I was torn between using small enough needles to ensure a good balance between the stockinette and reverse stockinette on the panel and having a nice drape. I was fortunate that both occurred...That yarn is really nice, but I think that really any heavier weight would do that.... there is alternative version offered on the pattern that has the "wings" on either side of the panel in stockinette that I did in DK--it has amazing drape too.


DEE,
I am a sucker for "BLUE HERON - rayon metallic" & I HAVE SEVERAL COLORS - - Would it be a good weight for this Shawl? It is listed as DK weight & is hand dyed variegated.
What do you think? I have Reds, Purples, Blues& I think some deep Yellow-Golds...... AND of course, IF I HAVE to - - I could purchase a different color, ha-ha-ha.......
Hugs, & waiting with baited breath............... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> DEE,
> I am a sucker for "BLUE HERON - rayon metallic" & I HAVE SEVERAL COLORS - - Would it be a good weight for this Shawl? It is listed as DK weight & is hand dyed variegated.
> What do you think? I have Reds, Purples, Blues& I think some deep Yellow-Golds...... AND of course, IF I HAVE to - - I could purchase a different color, ha-ha-ha.......
> Hugs, & waiting with baited breath............... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hmmmmm... You might have to swatch the middle panel to see how it looks. I'm not familiar with that exact yarn. But I looked it up on Ravelry and see that it looks quite nice for shawls as long as it is not one of the more variegated colorways. Do you want post a picture of that yarn here and let me see what you have?


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> DEE,
> I am a sucker for "BLUE HERON - rayon metallic" & I HAVE SEVERAL COLORS - - Would it be a good weight for this Shawl? It is listed as DK weight & is hand dyed variegated.
> What do you think? I have Reds, Purples, Blues& I think some deep Yellow-Golds...... AND of course, IF I HAVE to - - I could purchase a different color, ha-ha-ha.......
> Hugs, & waiting with baited breath............... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I love Blue Heron too and have several colors. Blue Heron makes lovely shawls but, will not hold points for very long even with a little spray starch on them as they block.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

paljoey46 said:


> I love Blue Heron too and have several colors. Blue Heron makes lovely shawls but, will not hold points for very long even with a little spray starch on them as they block.


That's what I was thinking about using that kind of fiber. So Kimani might be the perfect shawl for it since it doens't have points. Carol, you might have a winner!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Your Kimani Butterly Shawl is exquisite! Such a delicate and alluring design and beautifully knitted! Your shawls are always a delight to view!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> That's what I was thinking about using that kind of fiber. So Kimani might be the perfect shawl for it since it doens't have points. Carol, you might have a winner!


We'll, I'm going to try & add photos of the yarn.. This is the first time - using my New I-Pad Mini....The Blue Heron Rayon Metallic has 550 yards in skein.....


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I like the Tapestry yarn !


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

I also have some other yarns that I think would work......
Shalimar Breathless -Fingering weight..... 420 yes each skein....
In Sapote (2) a dark yellow hand-dyed, blue raspberry (2), & also I have 
(1) American Beauty......
And I also have (3) skeins (375 yds each) of Madeline Tosh SOCK in Lapis which is a beautiful blue.....


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

paljoey46 said:


> I love Blue Heron too and have several colors. Blue Heron makes lovely shawls but, will not hold points for very long even with a little spray starch on them as they block.


Thanks, pal joey - I see that you're not too far from me in Florida.....


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like you have a lot of very nice yarns to choose from.

Sue


CBCAROL said:


> I also have some other yarns that I think would work......
> Shalimar Breathless -Fingering weight..... 420 yes each skein....
> In Sapote (2) a dark yellow hand-dyed, blue raspberry (2), & also I have
> (1) American Beauty......
> And I also have (3) skeins (375 yds each) of Madeline Tosh SOCK in Lapis which is a beautiful blue.....


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Thanks, pal joey - I see that you're not too far from me in Florida.....


Carol ,
You are halfway across the state from me, I am in Polk County. I used to have relatives that lived over near Cocoa Beach. They were on my dad's side of the family and were already elderly when my dad found out they were living there. One of them really had a good sense of humor and whimsy for the kids. . His drive way was lined with all kinds of little villages, western towns and such, all displayed at child height and touching it was encouraged, the items were all made form the palm fronds that fell off the palm trees in the yard. He was a bit of a carver and wood crafter.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Thanks, pal joey - I see that you're not too far from me in Florida.....


Well, hello there. Yes, I'm about an hour or so south of you. I don't get up your way very often but every once in a while it go to Ossorio's for lunch.


----------



## richy (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow - beautiful.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

CBCAROL said:


> I also have some other yarns that I think would work......
> Shalimar Breathless -Fingering weight..... 420 yes each skein....
> In Sapote (2) a dark yellow hand-dyed, blue raspberry (2), & also I have
> (1) American Beauty......
> And I also have (3) skeins (375 yds each) of Madeline Tosh SOCK in Lapis which is a beautiful blue.....


Can I go shopping in your stash?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> We'll, I'm going to try & add photos of the yarn.. This is the first time - using my New I-Pad Mini....The Blue Heron Rayon Metallic has 550 yards in skein.....


Woo Hoo! That is some nice stash yarn you have there! I like the Tapestry best out of the Blue Heron, but do you have 2 or 1 skein? Because this will take about 600-650 yards of DK. I think the others might be a bit too dark. It would be hard to see the butterfly detail with the darker yarns.

The Shalimar lighter tones would be fine... I think you'd use about 550-600 yards of fingering weight.

The charts of the shawl are one size, so to change the size you change the yarn weight. If you are looking for a shawl that has about a 58" wingspan, go for fingering, if you want it larger, say up to a 68" wingspan, go for DK.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

linzers said:


> Can I go shopping in your stash?


Hi,
Sorry to say ----- I will NOT give any of them up - - -
BUT, my LYS - Knit and Stitch Boutique in Cocoa .... always carries these brands PLUS lots more...... COME & VISIT.....


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have some Blue Heron in Spanish Dancer; reds, purples, flame orange, true Spanish colors. I'm thinking that's what I'll use for this shawl.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Woo Hoo! That is some nice stash yarn you have there! I like the Tapestry best out of the Blue Heron, but do you have 2 or 1 skein? Because this will take about 600-650 yards of DK. I think the others might be a bit too dark. It would be hard to see the butterfly detail with the darker yarns.
> 
> The Shalimar lighter tones would be fine... I think you'd use about 550-600 yards of fingering weight.
> 
> The charts of the shawl are one size, so to change the size you change the yarn weight. If you are looking for a shawl that has about a 58" wingspan, go for fingering, if you want it larger, say up to a 68" wingspan, go for DK.


DEE, I am a little confused by what you are saying.....
The TAPESTRY is VERY DARK....... are you sure that - that is the color you mean???? Carol


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

paljoey46 said:


> I have some Blue Heron in Spanish Dancer; reds, purples, flame orange, true Spanish colors. I'm thinking that's what I'll use for this shawl.


sounds nice & Bright - - I'll have to look up that color......


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

When I get home, I'll take a picture and post it. I think that color has been discontinued.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> DEE, I am a little confused by what you are saying.....
> The TAPESTRY is VERY DARK....... are you sure that - that is the color you mean???? Carol


I meant grape! Sorry, I read the captions wrong!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Beautiful Shawl!!! Love the color and the drape.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> sounds nice & Bright - - I'll have to look up that color......


Here's Spanish Dancer. I've had it for ages looking for just the right pattern.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I hate to be a downer, but IMHO, the Kimani should be knit in a very subtle tonal or a solid yarn. Variegated and self-striping will dominate the design, taking over. When looking at the shawl, people would see the yarn colors, not the beautiful knitting/design.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> Carol ,
> You are halfway across the state from me, I am in Polk County. I used to have relatives that lived over near Cocoa Beach. They were on my dad's side of the family and were already elderly when my dad found out they were living there. One of them really had a good sense of humor and whimsy for the kids. . His drive way was lined with all kinds of little villages, western towns and such, all displayed at child height and touching it was encouraged, the items were all made form the palm fronds that fell off the palm trees in the yard. He was a bit of a carver and wood crafter.


Very Interesting....... We've lived here 21 years now.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have to agree with CathyAnn here. Too much variation would detract from the design.

Sue



CathyAnn said:


> I hate to be a downer, but IMHO, the Kimani should be knit in a very subtle tonal or a solid yarn. Variegated and self-striping will dominate the design, taking over. When looking at the shawl, people would see the yarn colors, not the beautiful knitting/design.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> I also have some other yarns that I think would work......
> Shalimar Breathless -Fingering weight..... 420 yes each skein....
> In Sapote (2) a dark yellow hand-dyed, blue raspberry (2), & also I have
> (1) American Beauty......
> And I also have (3) skeins (375 yds each) of Madeline Tosh SOCK in Lapis which is a beautiful blue.....


Beautiful yarns!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Once more Dee, truly a work of art! 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Brilliant job, radiant color*.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Another beautiful Dee shawl. How unique and also love the story behind it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Another beautiful design, Dee. Can't wait to get started on it!
That colourway is so pretty, too.


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

stevieland said:


> That sounds lovely, but I really recommend at least a medium fingering weight to capture the details of the butterfly panel. Kimani was designed as a more petite shawl than most of my others... my sport weight sample shown is about 60"x 22" and my DK weight is about 64" x 24". It was tested in fingering at about 56" x 20". These are relaxes measurements. So if you used lace, it would be quite small. Due to the nature of the design, one can't increase the size by working additional repeats, just by increasing the weight of the yarn.


Dee I'm lurking in the background waiting for the pattern to be released....but on the size what would you recommend if someone wanted to use worsted weight and a larger needle? I'm a very large person and I need a larger version if possible. I think I have almost all of your designs (maybe missing one), and have Ruxton on the needles now (been a slow process due to life situations). Anyway would like to try my hand at this but in a larger version if possible..thanks.


----------



## Kakuti (Sep 15, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree with you..I had to learn the hard way that it is best to use solids than all those variegated yarns that look so lovely.


CathyAnn said:


> I hate to be a downer, but IMHO, the Kimani should be knit in a very subtle tonal or a solid yarn. Variegated and self-striping will dominate the design, taking over. When looking at the shawl, people would see the yarn colors, not the beautiful knitting/design.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

lsdlong said:


> Dee I'm lurking in the background waiting for the pattern to be released....but on the size what would you recommend if someone wanted to use worsted weight and a larger needle? I'm a very large person and I need a larger version if possible. I think I have almost all of your designs (maybe missing one), and have Ruxton on the needles now (been a slow process due to life situations). Anyway would like to try my hand at this but in a larger version if possible..thanks.


Are you asking what size the shawl would be? I'm not exactly sure since we didn't test it in worsted, but i do know that it was 68 x 24 inches in both a DK weight and a heavy sport weight. We used US6s for those weights. If you are using worsted, on say US 8s, I would think that shawl would easily be at least 76 inches across. Would that work for you?


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

I can make it work, LOL I will be leaving work as of next Friday, Feb. 14 on a leave of absence to have more time to spend with/caring for my mother and hopefully will have much more time to knit and work on your lovely designs. (Happy Valentines to me). Thanks for the response and looking forward to the pattern being available and not more lurking in the background.


----------



## Monika (Oct 5, 2011)

some one please let me know when the pattern comes out


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Monika said:


> some one please let me know when the pattern comes out


Hi. It will be coming out on Feb. 10 during the day. You can look on Ravelry under my designs (click on the ravelry link at the bottom of this post) and if it shows up there, it is published! I will also be posting it in the Designer pattern section here, and that should show up in the digest on Tues. Thanks so much!


----------



## Monika (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Stunning! Now that is a shawl worth making!!!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

stevieland said:


> Hi! Here are some pictures of my new Kimani Shawl design. It is a top down shawl with a center panel with motifs that look like butterflies. If you look really closely, you can see little abstract butterflies in the lace pattern on either side as well.
> 
> I used about 600 yards of sport weight yarn on US 5 needles. The yarn is Knitting Notions Superwash Merino Sport in the Winter Sky color. I really love working with this light sport weight yarn.
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning! Beautiful color choice as well. I can't wait to see the pattern come out


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi everyone! Just wanted to give you all the heads up that the pattern is now published and can be purchased on Ravelry. Thanks so much for your comments and interest!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

already bought and printed -- hubby is bowling tonight so I am hopeful to finish the last of the shawl edging of the current almost done WIP and get this one cast on. So excited! Will you be doing a KAL in KP on this? Debi


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

roed2er said:


> already bought and printed -- hubby is bowling tonight so I am hopeful to finish the last of the shawl edging of the current almost done WIP and get this one cast on. So excited! Will you be doing a KAL in KP on this? Debi


Here's the KAL: http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=4803821&t=237382


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm so excited got the pattern today and printed at library. This one is going to be made on my trip to California !


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

Every time you come out with a new pattern I always think to myself - this is my favorite design. I guess I love them all!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

ccrotty489 said:


> beautiful - breathtaking - can't wait for the pattern


Me too.


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Another beauty! I love all of your shawl designs....such beautiful lace work!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------

